# Sound in FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 Realtek ALC662



## shepper (Jan 13, 2012)

I was really impressed with the 9.0 installation but need to sort out sound problems and mpd configuration.  I will put musicpd in another thread as the executable and the configuration files have been renamed adding to the confusion. I would like to use the onboard sound chip.


```
dmesg:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC662 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC662 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
```


```
pciconf -lv:
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0x0d4d105b chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```

I have tried both devices without any sound

```
hw.snd.default_unit: 0 -> 1
Vole# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Vole# sysctl hw.snd.default
```

The hardware worked in OpenBSD and I can

```
cat test.wav > /dev/dsp
```
and get sound.

It looks like the sound module loads automatically in FreeBSD 9.0 - the above code was snagged without a snd_hda_load entry in /boot/loader.conf although I did try put in the entry without any improvement.

Any suggestions or pointers as to where to look appreciated.


----------



## mav@ (Jan 16, 2012)

You may boot with verbose kernel messages to get additional information. Read snd_hda man page.


----------



## shepper (Jan 18, 2012)

I learned a lesson.  I tried the same install disk on a different motherboard.  The original motherboard (Foxconn) and the second motherboard (Intel) have the same chipset.  Sound worked out of the box with the Intel board.


----------

